# How baby proofed is your home?



## always hope (Feb 2, 2008)

My nearly one year old is starting to get into more cupboards etc. I really don't want to baby proof everything cause I think it is a good learning opportunity to not have everything off limits. We have done all the must dos such as powerpoints and cupboards with cleaning products etc. We keep the bathroom door shut. Did you kiddilock all the cupboards? Where is your line in the sand? I don't want to be saying No all the time but I also don't want to turn into a baby locked fortress


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Things that are dangerous get childproofed, no ifs ands or buts there. Then I look at what is totally annoying me that they are getting into, and if it's really annoying to keep cleaning up, etc, I put a lock on it. Currently in my kitchen I have locks on most of my cupboards, but I do have a couple (the ones with cookie sheets and cooling racks) unlocked as well as 2 drawers, one with towels and one with tupperware type lids. I also have one drawer in the built in desk unlocked. Dd (and my ds's when they were babies) were quite happy having those 4 things to open and play with. And it kept messes (i.e. everything getting pulled out of what was unlatched) to a reasonable level for me that didn't drive me bonkers!


----------



## mamasthree (Jul 15, 2006)

The only baby proofing items I've used have been outlet covers (in the child's room) and a baby gate (for stairs). I keep cleaning supplies out of reach.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

They will not learn impulse control at one whether you baby proof or not. There's no learning of impulse control at that age. How much you do depends on how much you want to follow them around redirecting them every day. I baby proof a lot so that they can have a lot of movement and exploration without constantly being told "no", as I think there's more learning potential in that.


----------



## beebalmmama (Jul 21, 2005)

I focus mainly on removing dangerous objects. But I also put out of reach things baby can damage, like my books, cd's/dvd's.

Cleaning supplies are up out of reach
outlets are all covered
Cords are tucked behind furniture or taped down along the floor/wall cracks

I used to keep the kitchen gated off in my old house, but in this house that isn't an option. So I will probably only close off under the sink and one pantry cupboard with food. Which will leave the pan, baking dishes and tupperware cupboards free reign.


----------



## mommariffic (Mar 18, 2009)

We aren't baby proofed, and when DD was little we didn't really baby proof much, we just kept dangerous stuff out of reach. Sprays and whatever else [however organic] were kept high. Any drawer that was within her reach held materials she could touch/explore, and it made my life really easy.

I found we didn't NEED cord covers - she was more interested in them with the safety covers on than off. We also just didn't give her the opportunity to get near any computer cords or anything, and if she somehow did we told her no way dudette, and eventually she listened.

We did use some baby gates - if I was in the living room/kitchen/playroom we'd block off the other portion of the house, and let her have free reign. Just made my life easier!

No bathroom/toilet locks, but I did keep the door closed when she was really mobile/curious.


----------



## sarahdavida (Mar 21, 2008)

I thought we´d babyproof a lot, but we just didn´t. Outlet covers were a must - and for a time, we closed the bathroom doors (he couldn´t open them) and since we live in an Apt. bldg. and they don´t have window screens here (don´t ask me why, it drives me nuts!), we put security nets on all the windows and the balcony (that´s what they do here - very strong, taught criss-cross nets that are nailed into the wall to block a fall). We made sure he was NEVER alone on the balcony or in the kitchen. And if there was an item that was important to us or breakable - that we didn´t want him handling, we simply made sure it was not within his reach. We covered the glass coffee table with foam playmats, so we didn´t have to worry about it.

I guess we were lucky, he learned very early on not to open certain kitchen cabinets - and he really just didn´t. He was never particularly bad about the toilet, either...a few things here and there, but nothing really horrible.

I glad we didn´t over baby proof. I feel like he can manage within the space and understands his limits naturally. Of course, we still keep an eye on him for certain things, but we find more and more we can put things back where they normally are.

But we think we are soon going to buy a cabinet for all the cleaning supplies and put a lock on that, since he´s older (3 yrs) and much more adventurous and curious and ABLE to open and experiement with things.


----------



## Bebe's Mom (Jun 10, 2010)

DD is 9 months old. She has the run of the house, all one floor, so no gates needed. We are going to cover outlets and get locks for cupboards-most are old and are hard for us to open,much less a baby, but there are one or two that she can open. I have taped down cords, but she is ripping them back up again. Also, we have a propane heater thing in the living room that she kept trying to go behind, so I have put up cardboard and now she leaves it alone.Not sure what we will do about that when it gets cold again-the pilot reflects off the floor and she tries to stick her hand in there. Since it is in the living room, can't exactly make that room off limits, so I guess DH will have to make some sort of barrier. I have also put everything up off the floor that she could destroy, except for bookshelves-she likes to pull my books off, but she hasn't destroyed any yet. I just put them back when she is done.


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

My line is 'danger' so anything obviously & definitively dangerous (cords on blinds, cleaning products, sharp objects, etc.) are put away/child-proofed and everything else is not. That means that you will often find cans of tomatoes on the other side of the cat door, mixing bowls in the hallway, and dry dog food in a pile (he loves to feed the dog)... So it's much more inconvenient for me & DH to keep the house clean but I think DS gets a lot out of being able to roam & explore & check out everything.







We also have 1 'safe room' (the bedroom) which is, well, ALMOST impossible for him to get hurt in (I'm sure he could find a way though!) which gives us a space to go when I need a bit of a break from the constant vigilance (and we don't use a crib or PNP so it's also a space I can leave him comfortably for a short period if necessary, though as he gets older I don't mind leaving him in the living room etc. for short periods of time -- bathroom trips etc.) Oh and yes our bathroom door is always closed during the day... no need to be cleaning up water ALL DAY LONG... hehee


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Our house is fairly baby proofed - we have the little cupboard locks on most of the cupboards and plugs in all the (empty) outlets, and most all breakable stuff is up way high... its just totally worth it to me to not have to follow the boys around 24/7 telling them 'no' or picking up after them constantly - they have toys they can get into, and thats one thing, but I just prefer to not have ot keep on them about all the cupboards and drawers.









ETA: We do have baby gates up at the top & bottom of our stairs (hardwood floors - very steep and dangerous stairs







, as well as one leading from the family room to the laundry/mud room (which is simply gross most of the time as its the one room that constantly has mud/dirt/snow/ice/whatever constantly tracked in and out... and I just don't want the boys in there any more than absolutely neccasary!! It also serves to keep them out of hte bathroom which is also nice


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

We have outlet covers on, bathroom door stays shut, door knob covers on exit doors. I have chemicals up (don't use anything but dishwasher tabs which are very toxic, they are the only thing I can't seem to find anything that works at. all. ) They can open the cabinets as they aren't locked but they have canned goods and glass bowls and baking dishes. Things that can hurt them. They do have a drawer full of tupperware lids they can play with. I just redirect when necessary but I think supervision is required and all the baby proofing things gives a false sense of security. If I had a child that would not stay out of cabinets and I couldn't deter them I would think about the cabinet locks so I wasn't always saying no.


----------



## always hope (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks for all your ideas. I have decided to just make the cupboards safe and leave it at that. I am sure things will be interesting for a while but she will soon want to explore something else.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

We only ever put the child latches on the cupboards near the floor. Those had baking dishes, glass bowls and the trash and cleaning supplies. Bathroom door was kept shut and we gated off the stairs. And outlet covers of course. Other than that, it was free roaming. My kids learned what was off limits pretty quickly.

Mine are older now and don't need the babyproofing, but it's come in very handy with our puppy.


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

We just have baby gates on the bottom and top of the stairs. We don't need outlet covers because our new house has them built into the inside of the outlets. We don't have any poisons low (and 95% of our cleaners are non-toxic per the containers so if she miracuously decided to levitate to the top of the pantry, she'd be ok...







: We have a tot lock that we'll install under the sink if we ever decide to move anything to that cupboard ) We don't keep knives or breakable dishes where she can get them--all of the lower cupboards are pots/pans/cookie sheets or the kids' dishes so I don't care if she plays with them.

Oh, I forgot--our flat screen tv is bolted to the wall, along with the entertainment center. All bookshelves are bolted to the wall. Other than that, our house is really kid-friendly since we've had young kids for 6 years now. If it's not safe to be in the house, it's usually on the top shelf in the garage.

The only thing I'd like to babyproof but can't find anything to do it with is the lower oven of our double oven. She's learned to open it!







:


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *always hope* 
Thanks for all your ideas. I have decided to just make the cupboards safe and leave it at that. I am sure things will be interesting for a while but she will soon want to explore something else.

LOL, don't count on it. My *6* and *3* year old still like to take the dishes out of the lower cabinets to play "cooking" with.







:


----------



## babywearer_anon (Sep 11, 2009)

my friend took all her handles off kitchen cupboards and drawers. At the time I thought it was a little overboard, but now I've done the same thing! Its working really well, my one year old hasn't figured out how to open them yet, and I am not fiddling with those plastic locks. (Although I still have a plastic lock on the one under the sink where our garbage is, and one in the bathroom.) I just have to reach under the bottom part of cupboard or drawer to open it. This may or may not work with the design of your cupboards but its working with ours.


----------



## treeoflife3 (Nov 14, 2008)

Well we have very very little TO baby proof as almost everything we have is either up high or is safe for her. We have almost nothing she can't play with honestly. We are completely baby friendly... even before the baby!

We have a few cubboards with child locks and some without in the kitchen. depending on our moods and time she can either play in the ones without locks or she gets a no. They have some foods she can play with (boxes and such) or pots and pans.

In the bathroom we have a cubboard under the sink with two doors. one has a lock and one doesn't. the one with has the trash can (with lid) and some stuff behind it that she shouldn't play with but isn't necessarily BAD for her to play with. She never crawls in to get to that side however. The other side has her bath toys. She loves to pull those out once in awhile sans bath to play with.

Otherwise, our spare room is gated off because the litter box is in there and sometimes we close our bedroom door and sometimes we don't. The living room is completely safe for her (we have nothing a baby can't play with haha... the few things we have are too high anyway and on things she can't climb) and we leave her bedroom door open as well because it is safe for her. Sometimes we gate off the kitchen/dining room area if I haven't had a chance to clean the floor or if she keeps pulling out EVERYTHING. We keep the mudroom door closed because I hate tripping over the shoes she brings into the living room haha.

All in all, only a few cubboards have locks, we have plugs in the outlets (although she RARELY gets interested in outlets... thats just precaution on my part) and that is really it. no door locks, no child thingy on the toilet... for us personally, it isn't necessary. She is perfectly happy with a couple cubboards she CAN access and all the other fun things we have around (she loves remotes.. perfect toy for her as long as we keep the battery compartment taped so she can't open it.. because, yes, she can haha. she likes to walk around with it 'changing' channels.)

The only thing I do want, but I don't know if it is even a real thing, is something for the oven. Her new thing is standing on the handle for the pull out part under the oven for pans and junk and holding onto the oven handle. She is fascinated with the oven and what is inside (I have to gate off the kitchen if I'm going to be in and out of it a lot because she has tried to put her hands in) and she hasn't figured out yet how to pull it open but she is trying. Not so bad when it is cold but a problem if I ever want to use it... which is pretty often! I don't want to gate off the kitchen almost every day just to cook.


----------



## lunarlady (Jan 4, 2010)

We went through the PITA of installing some of the plastic push tab (reach in with a finger and press to release) child locks when DD was about a year old. It took her about 6 weeks to figure them out.

So if you are going to do it, I say pop for the magnetic ones with a key, or the kind that have a strap and a lock (if you have the right kind of cabinets for that). The others are a waste of time and money.

We did put winders on the blinds (she started taking those off when she was about 3). And I had to put a chain lock up high on the front door when she started opening it and leaving around age 2. (She now uses a chair to undo the chain lock. She's 3.5.)

Good luck with your child proofing!


----------



## StoriesInTheSoil (May 8, 2008)

There are kid locks on the bathroom cabinets (nothing dangerous, just irritating to clean up) and in the kitchen on the lower cabinets but he can open all of them and has been able to since about... 16 months of age? Nothing else really. The outlet covers made him crazy for outlet-touching. We took them off and he by and large ignores outlets, knock on wood!

If you have a strong kid, many of the locks can be undone by brute force just FYI


----------



## chely7425 (Aug 8, 2007)

We have our main living room/family area baby proofed to an extent, no outlet covers but the furniture is in front of the outlets. There really isn't anything they can hurt themselves on in there. We don't have a very open lay out house so there wasn't much need to baby proof anything else since they are never in there without us. Their room is baby proofed, but again just furniture blocking the outlets and a hoop lock thing on the closet.


----------



## whamuel (Jun 30, 2010)

Outlet covers are always a good idea, as are child safety locks on drawers and cabinets. It's also good to be prepared for power outages; as I don't feel comfortable lighting candles around little ones, I keep an led flashlight z around at all times, since they last for a long time without needing new batteries.


----------



## Violet2 (Apr 26, 2007)

We turned the living room into a play pen essentially. Everything was safe for DD or out of reach and we used baby gates to keep her out of the kitchen and bathroom.

Made my life much less stressful. I never had to worry that DD could get into anything bad. It was a complete yes environment. It really made life much easier. No arguing. No chasing. No conflict over anything she was touching. Loved it.

DH and I actually caught an episode of Supernanny where the kids were driving the mom nuts getting into stuff and DH and I just looked at each other and said together 'she should gate off the kitchen.' Instead SN used time outs and punishment to teach the kids (toddlers) to stay out of the kitchen.









Ironically, for us the chemicals are not in locked cupboards BUT the kitchen and basement are still gated off so she has no access to those cupboards. DD isn't in there unless we are. Same goes for the bathroom.

However, we need to lock those cabinets as that will be an ongoing safety issue for a few years--the baby gate won't work forever. Right now, she is well supervised, but I don't want her exploring at 4 when we will have relaxed more kwim?

V


----------



## Wild Lupine (Jul 22, 2009)

Our house is baby-proofed to the degree that it makes all our lives run more smoothly. I don't want to be redirecting all the time, and I'm sure the kids don't want to be thwarted at every exploration by locked doors and cabinets, or an adult saying 'no'. I'd like to be able to take my eyes off one child for a moment to deal with the other and know they are going to be OK.

What this means in practice is that all the outlets are covered, cleaners are concentrated in a few locked cabinets, anything made of glass is at least 4 feet off the ground, and knives are in locked drawers. Everything else is unlocked and they are free to empty out those cabinets to their heart's content.

We have baby gates all over the place, but we don't always use them. There's one at the top of the stairs and bottom of the stairs, which we use whenever there's a mobile child whose not yet good at stairs, and at night (DD sleep walks). There are also gates that close off the living room into one big self contained play area. I use that when I need to carry in groceries and don't want them following me outside, or am dealing with hot water or oil in the kitchen and cannot have them underfoot. Usually, though, the gates are open and they have free-range of the kitchen-living room area.

We have a latch on the front door so they cannot get out without us knowing (and DD WILL go out if it isn't latched).

There's a latch on the toilet seat lid. I once lived with someone who accidentally dropped eye liner down the toilet and the repairs ran over $500. A toilet seat latch is much less expensive than a plumber!

I found the toddler-proofing more essential than the baby proofing, however. Toddlers can really break a house and all its contents if they set their minds to it. Once our older child became mobile we had to move all our CDs, DVDs, and books up high or they'd be torn to shreds.


----------

